# H] Lizardmen and Space marines W] Nids and Dark eldar (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have a few bits to trade:

Lizardmen gone

1 AoBR Dreadought

Vulkan He'stan ( i would like to trade this for an ur ghul for the dark eldar)

Here is what i will do Lizardmen army book for the nid codex, lizardmen battalion with the 2 chiefs for a hive tyrant (preferably finecast) and a box of warriors and the dreadnought for a tyrant guard.

*UK ONLY PLEASE*

Trading only please as i dont have paypal or anything like. Thank you for looking.

Gothic


----------

